# can some one help



## SaiZou (Jul 28, 2006)

im not sure if requesting a picture is against rules but can someone make me a little picture with it saying saizou in a cool unique way with a pic please


----------



## SaiZou (Jul 28, 2006)

o i forgot this is gonna be an avatar so hopefully that helps


----------

